# Shrimp and HC



## Greenview (6 Sep 2011)

I am about to plant some HC in the next week or two, but I also want to get some shrimp into my tank to help deal with the fuzz algae on some of my plant leaves. I have heard that the HC is likely to be uprooted by the shrimp—is that true with all shrimp species? Would I be OK if I introduced the shrimp after I have given the HC a couple of weeks to root?
Thanks


----------



## andyh (6 Sep 2011)

give the HC some time to root and it will be fine! albeit if you plant it well shouldn't be a problem
This was my nano day 1 with a dozen cherries






no real problems


----------



## Dincho (6 Sep 2011)

I have HC in a few of my shrimp tanks and i have had no trouble with uprooting. I don't inject c02 so its slow growing and takes a while to root and spread, i have never had the shrimp cause issues.


----------



## Greenview (6 Sep 2011)

Thanks.
I have never had shrimp before, which shrimp would you recommend for eating fuzz on leaves?


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

Amano shrimps, if your still looking.


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

Does anyone else find that shrimps add more mess than clean it up? With their poos etc


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

RCS do i have noticed that aswell, Amanos are excellent and keeping algae minimal.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2011)

Shrimp wont bother your HC. Get them in ASAP. Keep on top of algae and HC. 

Ottos and shrimp would be at the top of my list in a new set up.


----------



## MrLarner (31 Dec 2011)

yeah i agree with mark, get some otto's and shrimp in asap, they do amazing amount of work in the tanks.


----------



## Greenview (2 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the input, but a lot of time has passed since I posted this thread. I have had Amanos for almost 4 months and they are doing a good job; I also had to replace the HC as it was failing, prob through a lack of ferts (though I did not realise that at the time).


----------

